# Dalian China Update: My Oldest Miracle!!!!



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

_Got my FIRST real email from her since she left last Friday._

:donut:


Ni Hao!

I had forgotten that you went on that New Mexico trip this past week with MeeMaw. How did it go?

My feet are on the ground and running! This has been a full first week, getting to know people, learning where certain places are around the city, and starting at the school. I have a little bit of time so I want to tell you more details about everything!

My apartment is really, really nice. It's on the first floor (which first floors are still elevated to a second floor height, so it feels like the second floor) and very spacious! I was surprised how much room there actually is here. 

My living room is big, with a couch, two big chairs, two tables and a flat screen tv. No cable, but we are getting a DVD player soon. There is an elevated floor space with a huge window on one side of the living room, and we pulled one of the big chairs up there and faced it looking out of the window, and it is my favorite place of the whole apartment. 

And then there is a patio space off of the living room with a drying rack, where we dry our clothes. I actually kind of wish our place was a little smaller, because with so much space there is a lot of empty space, since we only have basic furniture. And it will be hard to fill it and make the place more homey. But its okay  

Our kitchen is pretty basic, two sinks, LOTS of cabinet space, a stove with two burners, and amicrowave. One of the girls here gave me a single serving coffee maker, so I am so thankful for that! And we are about to get a toaster oven from a couple that is leaving soon, so we can bake things. The only thing we need to buy for the kitchen is a blender to make fresh smoothies with! 

There are three bedrooms, 1 bath. We also have a dining room area between the living room and kitchen with a nice table and 4 chairs and a fridge, since
it doesnt fit in the kitchen. 

There is a master bedroom with a huge closet that the White's are going to rent out to a girl this year who is going to school at the University and needs a good place to live. So it's empty right now. 

My room is the second largest, and its bigger than the room Abie and I shared in my apartment back home! I have queen size bed, awardrobe, two end tables, and a desk. And still a lot of empty space. 

I think when Aubree leaves I might take her room. It's a lot smaller, has a full size bed, two tables and a desk. No wardrobe, but one wall is nothing but cabinets and shelves, so I can put my clothes and things in that. I only have 3 shirts hanging up in my wardrobe right now anyway. 

The bathroom is nice and big, with lots of counter space and several drawers. The washing machine is in there, but it is about 1/3 of of the size of a normal one back home, so small loads at a time. We dont have a tub, or really a shower. Instead we just have a curtain hanging from the ceiling that you pull across and a shower head in the corner of the room. So the whole bathroom floor gets wet when you shower! But that is normal here.

Its just me and Aubree right now, but in July there will be a girl coming for just the month to teach and she will stay with us, and then in August
both of them will leave and then the girl renting will come and a new teacher who is staying for a year. So there will be lots of girls shuffling in and out here, and I will be living with 4 different girls in total.

And I love the location of our apartment! To the left there is a wall, and on the other side of the wall is the University. Its not a long walk around the wall and you are smack in the middle of campus, which is a really nice. And right on the other side of the wall from our apartment is a basketball court on campus, and we hear people playing all the time. So I am buying a ball soon and going to go shooting again. 

The sun rises at 4:30 here so I am up between 6 and 7 every day. I have ran with Aubree a couple of times - one time for 3 miles! - and I know my way around our area very well now. 

The street market is proving to be a huge, beautiful blessing! I love the fresh fruits and veggies, bags upon bags of grains and spices, and the meat is pretty cool too. Probably will buy meat at the store just a mile up the road, to be safe. 

We walk a LOT here, and I love it. Unless we are going to the school, which is about 3 miles, or to big stores like WalMart, Tesco, or IKEA, we walk. And the thing is, I feel so safe here! Walking doesn't creep me out at all, and the fact that we are in a foreigner friendly neighborhood anyways because of the University is really, really awesome. If we aren't walking, we are taking the bus or a taxi. We are about a ten minute walk from Sarah, the girl who emailed me the helpful advice and who is a teacher at the school. I like her, she is 29 and single and has such a beautiful spirit, and eyes like Kristin. We hit it off really good.

Wow that was a lot, sorry! And that was only about the apartment! But I will send pictures when I can.

The school is really nice. Its a three story building with 5 classrooms.

Most classes are one on one classes with older kids, but I only have one of those with an 8 year old boy. All my other classes have a max of 8 kids, and they are little kids. I have some with like 2-3 year olds, and some with 3-4 year olds. So very beginner. 

The girl I am taking over for is leaving in two weeks and I am shadowing her at the school and learning so much from her. Her name is Abie, and both she and her husband teach at the school. She is only 24, and we hit it off pretty good too. In fact she and I are hanging out this afternoon together since neither of us have classes today. 

We only have one day off as a school, Monday, and all other days there are classes. But during the week it is only afternoon, so like from 4 to 7. 

Saturday is the worst day, because Chinese school is out for the weekend so they want to be at English school. So Saturday is full of back to back 1 hour classes, and then Sunday is 3-6. 

But as of right now I have sunday and monday off, which is basically a weekend! 

Even though I am still shadowing Abie, I already have my own class that I teach by myself. They accidentally scheduled Abie for a new class at the same time as a current one, so they just gave it to me. So I hit the ground running fast! But I really love it. I feel so prepared for this, because of the classes I took at HSU this past semester and with the ESL training. So this good.  

Business wise, the school has a lot to work on. But its only two years old and still growing and learning and changing. The key is being flexible with the changes and growing. Some teachers kind of have a bad attitude about it, but I let Chris and Annie know up front that they and the school are why I am here this year, so I am going to be as flexible and adaptable as I can be and work with them as much as possible. I think they liked to hear that. 

When I had my first class, I thought it went awful and I wasn't prepared enough and I was really stressing out about it (you know me). And even more, there was a "trying" student in there with his mom, to see if they liked the class and would sign up. So I thought I totally bombed that. 

Turns out, the mom signed him up after class for 100 hours of class time! Which is unheard of because they normally sign up with a 25 hour package at a time. So that was Father's way of encouraging me and letting me know I am doing okay and to just breath. He hasn't given us a spirit of fear, but of power, of love, and of a sound mind. One of my favorites.

As for growing and fellowship, I have three things I can go to once a week to be with like-minded people and be fed. One is at the White's house
every Sunday morning to listen to an audio lesson and sing songs together, with just foreigners that they have met over the years. Then on Monday nights they hold a study with college students, foreigners and local. And then on Thursday nights there is a women's study at Julie's house. I LOVE that one, because most of the women are older, and I am the youngest one there. So I feel like I can learn a lot from these women who are experienced and wise, and who have done this kind of thing their whole life (or most of it). So thankful for each of these studies.

Next weekend we are going to Beijing with Chris and Ralph and his group. I am really excited! Its going to be a fast day trip, but I will get to see
the Great Wall, the Forbidden City, and Tenemin's (spelling?) Square, and the Temple of Heaven. Oh and the Silk market to shop at! You should look all those up, they are pretty neat.

I decided that the year that I am here, I want to read through the whole book. So I am halfway through the first book. Also, I am working on
memorizing verses, because I realized that is the most effective way to resist the evil one, who will be attacking a lot this year. So my words
for this week, Do not lack in zeal, but be aglowing and burning with the spirit, serving the father.

Well now that I have written a novel, I should go and get ready for the White Gathering this morning. I am 13 hours ahead of you.

I love you, and will keep you updated as things come and go.

Oh! also, I will be getting something for my computer soon to let me do FB and blogs and stuff. So I will start a blog as soon as i can. And please
let dad know all that stuff i just sent you. Its exhausting typing up emails and repeating myself all the time haha. thanks!

oh, speaking of blogs, there is a blog a lot of the american women follow here by a lady who has lived in china long time and has recipes we are
comfortable with using ingredients you can find here. so i'm excited to get a hold of that and start using it!

okay, now i'm really done haha. bye! Love you soo much and thank you mama!

:donut:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Awww...she sounds very happy and grounded. I know as a mom it is impossible NOT to worry, but the amazing job you did raising her, shows.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

wow! What an incredible daughter you have there. I am proud of her and don't even know her lol. All that worrying you did and she sounds so happy! Just teasing you..you are a typical worrying mother. I can see you have done a tremendous job raising her..and it shows. Please and thank you for keeping us all informed about her.:bow:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Sounds like she is having a great experience that most wouldn't get to do.
On a side note...tell her to watch the meat close before she buys...meow..lol (Chinese have an appetite for lets say,meat we wouldn't eat)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice! She sounds swell.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I will post updates on this thread as I get them ... I don't anticipate the rest of them to be THIS long ... thank y'all for your interest, and support.

:donut:

gaucli, are we friends on Facebook? 

:donut:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow! Bless her, what a fantastic letter that was. 

Mama, your daughter rocks, she sounds so mature and well balanced for her age. It's no wonder you're so proud of her and no wonder she qualified for that teaching job in China. 

I'm glad she feels so pleased with her living quarters and neighbourhood. I look forward to reading any other communiquÃ©s from her that you care to post, and I hope she sends you lots of pictures to post too.

.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I agree Glazed, you must be so proud. What a wonderful young person.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

((( thank you so much! )))

:donut:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds like she is settling in very well.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

real nice....extra nice in fact !!!!!!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

((( yes! *happy tears* I know! )))

:donut:


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

awww glazed..i can feel your relief. It really sounds like they are taking care of her and appreciates everything she is doing for them. I know it has to be a big relief off of your mind knowing she is ok. God bless her! Thanks again!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes, much relief ... last Friday was a nightmare.

We said a tearful goodbye at 5am, and left. There was nothing else to do but leave her since we couldn't wait with her.

Virgin Airlines boarded on time, and was sitting on the runway at 7 am ... three hours later, it was still sitting on the runway. Then the passengers had to get off the plane. The airline cancelled the flight. Which caused her to miss her flight in LA. 

To make a REAL long story short, we had to cough up another $640 ... she sat in DFW airport all day long and finally flew out late, late Friday night for San Francisco ... then flew to LA Saturday morning ... and didn't get to leave LA for Shanghai until Saturday night.

By the time she knew there was a problem with her DFW flight, I was already home in Abilene ... it really upset me that my baby girl sat there all day by herself AND I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE FOR HER.

Those were precious hours we could have had together before she left.

The whole thing burns me, thinking about it.

But, she is there now ... SAFELY ... and HAPPY ... and that is all that matters.

:donut:


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you for sharing with us. Getting a glimpse into her life in China is amazing (as is your daughter, it would seem)!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow. Your heart has had a looooong week! 
(((hugs)))


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks to me like you've done a great job raising her!

Funny how we grow and raise them preparing them for the moment they leave, and then we worry about the steps they have to take, and wish we were there to offer more than words.

My youngest left for his new job last week. He took my pickup since the used pickup he had just purchased needed some work. He called me from 1200 miles away, and said it wouldn't start.  I mentally went through a checklist with him as he searched, and he got it going. It was one thing we'd never had happen while we were together, so he hadn't a clue?

THey're gonna make mistakes, and face obstacles like we all have... they will grow and learn like we did... but the roots they came from give them the good grounding they need to become the person they are meant to be!

You've done well, Glazed!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Thank you so much ... more tears to my eyes, but happy ones ... that means a lot.

...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall done well...the best you could i am sure.sounds like all the kids are doing and handling life real well.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:










All three miracles ... last meal together at our favorite hamburger joint.











Leaving the house ... passport in hand.











Bye-Bye, sweet girl ... _I love you the reddest ... I love you the color of the sky before it blazes into night ... the color of a leopard's eyes when it prowls through the jungle ... the color of a campfire at the edge of the flame ... a wide open hug .. the swirl of a magic cape ... the thunder of a shout ... yes, the reddest._

:donut:


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Glazed, I love the way she paints a picture with her words...what a lovely letter. She's done you proud! She sounds excited about the days to come and ready to jump in. It's soooo hard to see them grow up and go out on their own. She looks like she is ready and prepared....good job glazed!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

((( thank you )))

:donut:


----------



## RubyJ. (Feb 21, 2010)

awww.. she said Thank you, Mom.. The three best words on the planet.
Secondary only to the FOUR best words on the planet.
I love you, Mom.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

you KNOW it!!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:bouncy:

Got another update from Lindsey!!!

Should I keep them all HERE, or start new threads each time?

What would be best?

:bouncy:


----------



## Izitmidnight (Oct 22, 2011)

What a wonderful letter from your daughter! If it is not too forward to ask, what part is she in? I was in Xining.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm tearing tears of happiness for you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Izitmidnight said:


> What a wonderful letter from your daughter! If it is not too forward to ask, what part is she in? I was in Xining.












She lives in Dalian.

:donut:

and thank you FOWLER ... so much ... hey, do you think we might could meet someday since we share the same beloved State?

*fingers crossed*

:donut:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

glazed said:


> :bouncy:
> 
> Got another update from Lindsey!!!
> 
> ...


I think it would be better to keep all updates on this one thread. Easier for you to keep track of one topic for reference purposes, as well as keep track of any photos posted, and for anyone reading it for the first time they'll be starting right at the beginning and reading consecutive updates all in one place.

.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

*OKAY HERE IT IS ... *

:donut:

Hey!

Please don't forget to give laura her birthday present for me  it will
be her birthday here before it will be there, i thought that was neat. so
i'll wish her a happy birthday from the future. If you get this in time,
you can give it to her from my time zone - so after 11 am June 11th your
time. Since it will technically be her birthday here.

Oh! the blog is Market2Meal i think. I haven't been able to pull it up yet.

I had to go to the government clinic this morning and get a Body Check -
anyone who stays here long term has to do it. It was really interesting. I
had blood drawn, an x-ray done in a scary room you would see in the movies
or something, i had to pee in a cup in a bathroom stall with a squatty
potty (which is really, really difficult by the way), i had an ECT (i
think? the heart rate thing) done, and then I had an ultrasound done to
check for kidney stones. that one was kind of depressing - i wasnt
supposed to have my first one of those until i was pregnant  so i had a
stepping stone (thankfully not a kidney stone) of life today, just a
little early and in the wrong setting.

I almost had another stepping stone today. I was supposed to go bungee
jumping with a group of people this afternoon, but two of them got sick so
it got cancelled and moved to Thursday. Im sure you really wanted to know
that, but at least now you can worry about me bungee jumping and not so
much about me living in China. And if i survive it, then me living in
China won't seem like that big of a deal anymore compared to bungee
jumping. And if I don't, then you can stop worrying all together right? To
die is to gain, I am told. Haha, all jokes aside, I really am scared to
death (ha, pun) about bungee jumping. BUT i know I will regret it hardcore
if i back out and don't do it. So, I will have a fun and exciting memory
very, very soon. Its 13 stories high, and you jump right over the ocean
water. Ah!

And I just got an email from Chad yesterday saying that he finalized the
the China plans with his grandpa - and he is flying into Hong Kong on July
17, spending a day there, and then they are coming straight to Dalian and
spending 2 or 3 days here!!! So I will get to see him in my new home and
show him around and spend time with him. I was giddy all day yesterday. I
am really excited 

Well, that is all for now. I am tired, and it has been a long day. I hiked
up a mountain that was about two miles all together, but you could see all
of Dalian at the top of it. So beautiful.

I love you so much mama, and will talk to you soon!
Please update the whole fam for me.

Lindsey

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I have no idea what she was talking about over the "kidney stones" check ... I have never heard of that before, and I have three babies.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice letter


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww...~tears~


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> I was supposed to go bungee jumping with a group of people this afternoon, but two of them got sick so it got cancelled and moved to Thursday.
> 
> *Im sure you really wanted to know that, but at least now you can worry about me bungee jumping and not so much about me living in China. *
> 
> And if i survive it, then me living in China won't seem like that big of a deal anymore compared to bungee jumping.


:donut:

This part cracked me out ... oh she's such a terd.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol! Yes I noticed how she tortures you


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope you keep posting these updates. Your daughter is special (I bet you knew that!!)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

garlicgirl, are you on Facebook? I share more of my children's Life on there, and more of mine too ... and YES MA'AM I KNOW THAT 

:donut:


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> garlicgirl, are you on Facebook? I share more of my children's Life on there, and more of mine too ... and YES MA'AM I KNOW THAT
> 
> :donut:


Yes. I'll pm you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

https://www.facebook.com/the.mama.crow

:donut:


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Think we got it now.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:










:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow! Nice wall. I fact, it's Great!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:










Here's a snapshot of one of the classes she teaches .. look how little/young they are ... aw.

.....










Girls she has met over there ... I think they are sharing the apartment with her, but are leaving to come back to the States soon.

.....










.....










She's still my baby girl ... I'm tearing up looking at her ... that smile ... oh that smile.

.....










I should have seen the feisty dare in her eyes ... 

.....










... yep, she did it.

.....










And y'all tell me I have nothing to worry about ... lolol ... yeah, right.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes!  but you can't do that in Texas  looks like she is really having a good time.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

What an awesome experience!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

She will never forget the experiences she's living right now... how priceless is that? Great pics, glazed. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice elephant! :heh: :grin: :hysterical:

.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nice pics..but she needs to stop sending daredevil pictures to her momma....lol


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

glazed said:


> I have no idea what she was talking about over the "kidney stones" check ... I have never heard of that before, and I have three babies.


Hmm, maybe it was like a physical? To make sure that nothing is bad wrong that would need medical attention? :shrug:

I know when I was in California when I was 21 and had to have an emergency appendectomy, that was kind of scary. All of my family was in Oklahoma and Texas at the time and none could afford to come see me.

But my friends Ged and Scott came to see me just about every day, and brought me cigarettes! lol They hid them in the plant the fence company sent me. That was WAY back when you COULD smoke in the hospital, the doctors just didn't WANT me too! lol


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

glazed said:


> I have no idea what she was talking about over the "kidney stones" check ... I have never heard of that before, and I have three babies.


It just means she never expected she'd be having a first ultrasound for any other health reason before she gets pregnant so getting a first ultrasound to check for kidney stones took her by surprise. Ultrasound is used to check for lots of other things besides during pregnancy.

I do think it's an excellent thing though that they're being so efficient for checking for potential problems like kidney stones ahead of time. Sounds like she is being taken good care of.

.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I really like the last picture.  It's a step up.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

*ÃÃ£ ÂºÃ!*

That is Hello in Chinese!

Sorry it has taken so long to udate the adventures - it takes while for me
to write out an email, and sometimes time is a luxury here. If I am not at
the school, I am cooking or cleaning in the apartment, or finding new
things to explore in the city!

My classes are going really well. The girl I was shadowing left last week,
so I am completely going solo now with 5 classes. All the kids I teach are
between the ages of 3 and 5, and so my lesson plans are really hands on
and busy. But I really love it  its so fun. And I have one class that is
one on one with a 14 year old boy, and its a Writing class! They asked me
if I would want to teach it because none of the other teachers like
Writing! So that worked out great, and its a nice break from singing the
ABCs and coloring faces. haha, I start that one this week, and its two
hours everyday. I'm really excited.

Today the new girl moved in. Her name is Kara, and she will be here the
month of July to help out at the school while people are taking their
vacation time. She moved into the third room of our apartment. Aubree and
I have gotten really close our first month here - like really good friends
and we have a good system going and get along great. Kara is kind of an
interesting character... we are still trying to figure her out. She is
really nice, there is just something about her that is odd and different.
When I nail it, I will let you know. I'm curious what this month will look
like with her here. I'm just glad I have Aubree here right now. I'll be
sad when she leaves August 1st. Kara leaves August 5th, and then Lianna is
the new teacher coming for one year and living with me and she gets here
mid August, and then Ashley is a student here for one semester and she
will move in in August too. So many girls!

Today we celebrated July 4th! Yes, it was two days early but we have
Mondays off and we couldnt do it on Wednesday. So we did it early. We had
a huge cookout with Chinese BBQ and American side dishes brought from
different people. There was potatoe salad, we made broccoli salad, and one
lady made a refried bean dip and had torilla chips and a chili salsa!! it
was so good. We also made banana bread for a desert, and there were lots
of other ones. It was a successful cookout! And we had American flag
plates, napkins, and a banner hanging across the tent. Chris White saved
some fireworks from Chinese New Years, so we got to set off some fireworks
too! It was really cool. My first July 4th in a different Country!

I have made 3 really good Chinese friends - Eva, Cynthia and Claire. Eva
is the one that I meet with once a week, and we tutor each other. I teach
her more English, and she teaches me Chinese! I have had two lessons and I
love it. I have a hard time remembering certain words or phrases, but
every Chinese person I have talked to has said that my pronounciation is
really good and impressive! So that is exciting! I have actually picked up
on a lot of words and phrases, and am starting to be able to slowly get my
way around. I can take a taxi by myself to certain places, and I can get
around in the market - ask how much something is and understand the price
they tell me. I got my numbers down! haha, that makes 4 languages I can
count to at LEAST ten in! English, Spanish, Lao and now Chinese. Cynthia
is a girl my age studying business. She is kind of quiet and really sweet,
and she knows our Father! I love spending time with her, I think we will
get really close this year. And I met Claire at Starbucks one day and just
started talking to her, and she invited me over for dinner at her house
where she would cook real Chinese food! So I went and she and her mom (who
speaks almost no english) showed me how to make the traditional Chinese
dumplings and spicey tofu (by the way, I love tofu! and eggplant) and I
learned how to make the eggs the way they are in egg drop soup! haha, it
was the best meal I have had here in China! It was really fun, and I am
excited to spend more time with Claire too.

Chad comes to visit in less than 3 weeks! I am really excited to see him.
I miss him a whole lot, and I think that is a very good sign...

I am reading the OT right now, trying to get through the whole book this
year! I'm in Leviticus. Deep stuff. I love it. Its so cool to really read
the OT chapter by chapter. Right now I'm reading about the offerings they
had, and what they were for and how they did them. And its cool to think
about the NT while reading the OT, and how JC was the ultimate sacrifice
and offering!! I just love how it is all connected, and how its all so
important! Even the old stuff. As I read I try to pick something out to
focus on, so that I am not reading just to get it done. I want to take
something away from it. So my word this past week has been Offering. My
life is an offering to Him, everyday. Like that verse in the NT that says
to Take up your cross daily! Every day is an offering. And JC was the
ultimate offering for us! Offering is a big word  I love it.

I miss you guys so much, and thinking for you. I hope you are doing well,
and pleae keep me updated on life there as well! I will talk to you soon.
Love you!

*Â°Ã ÃÃ*

That is Lindsey White translated into Chinese! Its Bai Lin, which is
pronounced "bye lean" - Bai means White and Lin is the closest they can
translate Lindsey.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

*Things aren't looking real good for Lindsey over in China, for some reason.

I haven't heard from her since Thursday ... and it is Sunday, which means it is Monday over there.

Seems she is having difficulty getting her work visa.

I sent a copy of her high school diploma, plus her college transcripts, to her ... hoping those would help ... they told her it would.

Plus, she has shown them her certification to teach ESL ... English as a Second Language ... they told her she would need that, before she left, and so she did it.

Now she is getting the run-around.
*


Here is our last exchange via text messages:

_Me: Chad is coming to you in a week, do you need anything that I can give him to bring to you?

Her: No ma'am I think I'm okay. Thank you though.

Me: So the copies of your diploma and transcripts worked?

Her: Well, it would have. I don't think they will let me get a work visa. They are too strict about requirements now. It has been a stressful week trying to figure all of this out.

Her: I have two other options.

Me: Okay, options are always good ... as long as you have options, there is hope  ....... so what are they?

Her: Get a student visa, and take three hours of Chinese every morning at the university, or come home ....Registration is THIS weekend. Please be praying!

Me: YES MA'AM I WILL PRAY

Her: The academy where I teach will pay for me to go to the university here. Pretty sure it will work out. That just makes for a long day, every day. 

Me: I have no doubt in your ability ... you can handle the long days if that is God's will.

Her: There is way more detail behind it all, and I am not trying to sound dramatic. It's just really our only option if we want to keep things legal. I told them I won't lie to stay here. So if it means coming home, at least I keep my integrity...

Her: Who knows, this could have been God's plan all along. Maybe I'm supposed to really, really learn the Chinese language? We will see. I will keep you posted. It's been a long week, mama.

Me: You are a Good woman, Lindsey ... I love you._



*I haven't heard back from her.*


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

How are you doing personally after the accident? 

She's probably just untangling herself from red tape, don't worry yourself too much... (pun intended)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

She sounds like a young woman with strong faith. These things will only make her stronger. Keep your chin up.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hoping you are doing well and fully recovered from the accident. Paperwork in a foreign country can be a headache but it will get straightened out. The worst thing that could happen is if she had to come back home (to you).  We worry and fret no matter how old our children are...we can't help it. She appears to be a very smart and discerning young lady. Having the adventure of her life and learning something new everyday. Yesterday, I stopped at Dunkin Donuts and got a dozen glazed donuts...I couldn't help but think of you Donuts will never be the same!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You made me smile so big, homefire ... you ought to see what my friends do on my Facebook page, heehee, with all the donut jokes, pictures, references, trivia ... I love it, thank you.

I'm really not doing so good after that wreck, but I don't want to talk about it cause maybe it'll get better ... if that makes sense ... talking about gives it life, and I want it to die.



Anyway, I woke up to find Lindsey had texted me twice in the middle of the night ... woohoo!

Here it is:

_Her: Going to the university right now to see if I can register.

(Three Hours Later)

Her: It worked! I am now an official language student, and official language teacher, in China!
_

:donut:


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

:dance::clap: Yee Haw!!!!!! Ain't it nice when they do you so proud!!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

here are some pictures from my visit with chad! 
they are really good, and there is much to tell about our time together!










This when he came over to my apartment the first time and we cooked lunch together in my kitchen!










This at a coffee shop called I-55 (like the interstate but also the passage from the word!) and we found a table number with I-20 and took a picture with it!










This the picture of us on the great wall together before he had to leave!! and less than five minutes later we had our first kiss  and it was beautiful and perfect!  

:donut:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good project.

Good report.


----------

